# New Outback Owner



## NINANTH (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a 2007 25RSS few weeks back, and already had 2 weekend camping trips. Both those trips were lot of fun!! Me and my wife really liked the lite interior of Outback. My TV is a 2006 Armada SE 4X4 with the towing package. The dealer provided a weight distribution hitch (Robin Industries) and Hayes brake controller. This is my first towing experience, and have not had any bad experiences during the 150 total miles I towed in last few weeks. Because of no prior experiences with towing large trailers, I am unable to compare or comment on towing 25RSS with Armada. But it seems to be okay for me.

I am thinking of installing sway bars just for being safe. Not sure whether I need o go for one or two bars. I I am also thiking of installing a bumper mounted hitch to attach my bike carrier. I was looking at 25RSS bumper, and it seems to be welded to the frame. Any comments about using bumper mounted bike carrier for 25RSS...is it safe?

Any one knows the rear axle ratio for Armada with the towing package? The vehicle specs in various sites in internet says tow package has a higher axle ratio and that's it.

I have been reading this forum for last few days, and there's lot of information out here...and you are all great in responding to the queries!! I wish I had known about this site while I was making 
the decision to go for Outback. I hope didn't a make bad decision about length and weight with 25RSS for my tow vehicle. Looking for more camping weekends before summer is over in midwest!!

Ninan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

You should be ok towing your 25 RSS with the Armada. Several members here have an Armada and tow similar campers.

I am not familiar with your Weight Distribution Hitch or your brake controller. Many members here use the Equalizer hitch or the Reese Dual Cam hitch. Both have anti-sway built into the hitch. The friction anti-sway bars have limitations (you have to unhook them to back up) and don't do as good a job as a hitch with built-in anti-sway.

You did not let us know where you reside. We have a lot of rallies throughout the country at all times of the year. Check one out on the home page.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmmm.....I've never unhooked my sway bar to back-up.


----------



## NINANTH (Jul 16, 2007)

We are from Bloomington, Illinois. I have the hitch from Robin Industries (Model #21040). Here's the web site:
http://www.robin-aftermarket.com/infoTRUN.shtml

I didn't know that the friction sway bar may have to be removed while backing. I will check with the dealer on that.

Ninan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome, I am new too.....This website is great and the people are great.....Hope you enjoy the camper too....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I didn't know that the friction sway bar may have to be removed while backing. I will check with the dealer on that.


If you don't remove it, you'll probably end up bending it on your first tight back-in. It's a simple thing to do.

Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats!! Used a friction sway on my 27RSDS and never bent it. Just be careful not to get too tight an angle (like JACK-KNIFE!!). LOL.
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi NINANTH
















AND 







on your new 25rss!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Hope to cross paths someday.

Carl


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Ninan,

Welcome and congrats on the new 25rss. You'll find alot of helpful people here.

Happy camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi NINANTH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the dog Dawn!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Congrats!! Used a friction sway on my 27RSDS and never bent it. Just be careful not to get too tight an angle (like JACK-KNIFE!!). LOL.
> Darlene


I haven't bent my friction sway bar but... I did get into a tight situation
at a gas station and busted the small ball off the hitch!!!









I'll leave it up to the vivid imagination of OB'ers to guess
what my nick-name is now!!!









BTW... WELCOME!!!!!!!
MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!







Enjhoy the camper. Great choice on the 25RSS.

Didn't know we had to unhook to back up either. Haven't unhooked to back up yet.


----------



## NINANTH (Jul 16, 2007)

In order to avoid all the unknowns about the friction sway bar, I called my dealer and requsted to repalce the existing WD only hitch with a Equalizer brand hitch. They wanted few hundred more dollars for the Equalizer brand and I just decided to go with it for the safety part of the towing process.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NINANTH said:


> In order to avoid all the unknowns about the friction sway bar, I called my dealer and requsted to repalce the existing WD only hitch with a Equalizer brand hitch. They wanted few hundred more dollars for the Equalizer brand and I just decided to go with it for the safety part of the towing process.


Great decision to go with the Equalizer...you won't regret it








I would also suggest that you go with at least the 1,000 lb bars...


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------

